# Teaching your kids about Drinking and Driving



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello 

Unfortantly, there is a huge news story going on in Ontario, Canada regarding this drunk driver that killed her 3 kids and her father. It is really sad story, and what she is going through now with the court system over there is just horrific.

What are you doing to teach your kids about drinking and driving?

Do you teach them this even before the start driving? 

I know that there are PSA out there which are teaching our kids, but at what age do you start talking about it?


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

We gave to the kids straight. Don't get the behind the wheel if altered. Don't get in the car if the driver is altered. Call home and get a ride. Your dad will come get you no questions asked, your lives matter! 

They are both young adults now and my daughter did call us a couple of times. My son preferred to text me saying "he'd spend the night" until he could get home safely. They are 20 and 22 now so we are not completely out of danger but we are passed those crucial teen years where statistically kids often die from stupid mistakes that they or someone else made behind the wheel.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I definitely want to teach my kids to come to me, as I want them safe from harm.


----------



## Shanna Hodson (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, Its quite tough nowadays that there are kids who are stubborn when it comes to that matter. However, I think, it is just on how you keep them reminded that it is for their own safety. It is good also to train them to ask permission from you whenever they will go to a party and drive safely especially when they are drunk. Make sure that they are responsible enough and drink moderately only. You know, I'm so blessed with my kids and there are still some kids that are good enough to do so. I'm sure children will follow especially when they feel the love and concern of their parents.


----------

